# Building at the patch.



## Eddinberry

The wife and I got tired of living at one place, and travelling between two other farms.

Long story short I turned her loose(Guy's, don't do it!!!! ya hear one thing and the result is ANOTHER!) with the house project after picking the spot on the main farm, and agreeing that we don't have time to fuss(Another agreement that you guys MUST be aware of, and AVOID!!) over small details.


I dunno, but I think it'll work out when done.

Stay safe
Eddinberry


----------



## Fordfarm

Looks nice! Did she allow you a room? Or a nice comfy shop?


----------



## Eddinberry

View from th access road to the Patch, past the hooch.

Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean

Looks Great, nice to see a family effort such as yours!!
Are you doing the work or did you comtract it out?
Have you now occupied it or are there still things to do till you can?

I have built a few myself and so I'm naturally curious!

Keep the pictures coming Pat we all want to join in on the effort!!

Dean


----------



## Eddinberry

View from the pond to the Hooch.


----------



## Eddinberry

Dean,

It started as a design from Crest. The Wife gutted it, and deleted everything, and then added to the structural details, leaving the rest to us and some good friends.

It was built and set by IBS.

After figuring and sharpening the pencil a couple of times, The wife and I hired a good friend and fellow Farmer/Tractor weenie/Stinson pilot, as a general contractor/Excavator/Plumber/Septic tecnician so as to have honest and reliable oversight and guidance. 

Also hired an Electrician buddy, The Local Well Guru(Water finding Witch doctor and another buddy that is more artist than a builder to add a 3 season room on the back..

Interior is all the wife and I.
(Mostly her idea!! )

Can't say enough about the good folks around me.

Am humbled and flat out tuckered thanks to trying to keep up.

When this thing is done, and we get the place presentable, there is gonna be a shindig that the Coyotes will whisper about for generations!!!

If any of the gang here is in the neighborhood, or travelling, stop in.

There's gonna be a big fire, lotsa chow, a Keg or two, and lotsa good folks to compare notes with.

Keep the boots on, it's a farm house. 
Unless of course ya wanna take the shoes off.

Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Fordfarm,

I actually am allowed a room upstairs for all of the ballistic stuff, space in the garage for our bikes to be pampered, and a "Corner" of the basement.

I also get to hang dead critter heads and hides, here and there as appropriate.

I just gotta supply the horsepower for travertine and slate flooring.

The new barn starts in the spring....

I'm spoiled, and my 'ol Lady is the finest ever to nag over the toilet seats position!!!

I wish everyone was as spoiled!!

Eddinberry


----------



## John-in-Ga

Eddinberry,

Looks like you are well on your way to having a Hooch for a home. I’m looking forward to more pictures. Them dead critter heads and hides hanging around and about sounds intriguing. Then, the barn pictures when the house…. I mean Hooch is finished. I like barns. Hope you build a big one and post lots of pictures of it.


----------



## Archdean

No doubt you found some great help especially the Stinson pilot!! 

I guess this will be my last question!

After a long and arduous day working the BLUE berry patch with your BLUE tractor how is it possible to find your way back to the comfort of the BLUE hooch??? Perhaps I missed the BLUE ADF beacon installed on the BLUE roof!!! resent: :F4: :cowboy:


----------



## Eddinberry

Dean,

Actually the siding is greyish Green, with blue tones.

Some sorta new high dollar multi hued stuff, that depending on the light, looks different.

I just agreed that whatever she wanted was fine.

But then when things green up around here....
Blue can be comforting.

Spend 50+ hours a week in a concrete tomb with Yellow and Magenta warning signs everywhere, ya get a bit nuts!!!
:clown: 


Blue has been good ta me
 

Swing by when the Jerseys are coming ripe...
You'll see 

F4U's rule!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Thomas

Very nice,like the lay of the land...by the looks of the pup he can't wait until new home done.


----------



## Eddinberry

Some updates.

Got the garage done, except for siding and some architectural details, a window and the personell door.

Got another 30 loads of fill from the pond piled up, and somewhat contoured with the old Fiat-Alis.

Got the drive roughed in with Sand from the pond.

It's slow going, but Rome wasn't built overnight.
But the 'Ol lady seems to think it shoulda been.

Happy new year all!!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Another view from the back.

The back deck/ 4 season room will be started tomorrow and will enclose the two door openings, and the fireplace that will be going between the doors.

Yep, it's kind of interesting that we didn't just leave the space open in the drawings, but the Fireplace contracor wanted it that way..
:dazed:


----------



## Eddinberry

Got the pond completed and still have some sand fill to haul.

Timing was almost perfect.

The old Link belt sheared a spline on a drive, and she can barely move. Enough left to get her on the trailer with the help of the dozer but that's about it.

Sam can't wait untill it warms up so he can dive in!!!

Happy New Year!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean

In a word. Gorgeous!!

I know your proud and I'm doubly proud for both of you!!

:cowboy:


----------



## Eddinberry

Something possibly of interest to some.

The water table here is rather high, but the topsoil being less than 1% organic matter, allows for rapid drainange.

There is light clay about 6' down that delays the penetration to the water table long enough, even during dry years for The trees, and Blueberry bushes to get water.

The trees have roots that run REALLY deep.

Blueberrys have a root ball on a Mature bush that is roughly circular and 6-8 ft in diameter, of mostly hair fine roots.
Lots of them, but they are poor at drawing water.
They like the soil well drained, not swampy like most assume

The holes in the Pond bank are from water seepage, not Muskrats 

And we have had only 3/4" of rain in the last week. 

Water is always available here, and is worked with and around.


Happy new year!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

DOH!!!!!    

Too quick on the post button and forgot to do the link thingy!!!


Happy new year!!!
Eddinberry.


----------



## Archdean

I can see the sand and the clay, how are you going to get that pond to hold water above the natural table?

:cowboy:


----------



## Eddinberry

Dean,

If it's astheticly pleasing it ain't my fault .

I'd be happy in a Pole lodge with a thatch roof.

The 'Ol Lady on the other hand is the artist/Architect with the vision.
(Just gotta get her to stop telling me what she wants, and keep drawing what it is she wants.... She see's things in her head and I gotta have a blueprint/drawing or I ain't seeing nothing!!! )

I just keep things Paralell and square, on center, and a smidge over-built.

I married waaaaaay above my class!!:quiet: 


Right now I'm watching the Wolverines blowing the Rose Bowl, and yakking with you guys, and she's putting down Laminate flooring in the upstairs, and doing the finish work on the trim and doors.

Which is a good thing......

Unless she is working or tuckered out, she is frustrated by any lack of motion towards the end.

While I was locked in the "death Star" all day yesterday, she loaded up the Chevy with 30 sheets of 1/8" Luan and 30 boxes of Laminate, and then unloaded it all, and hauled it upstairs.
Then proceeded to cut the door jambs and install half a room.

I had to wake the girl up at midnight for Champagne and Bluberry wine.:halo: :halo: :halo: :halo: 


The girl was never outfitted with a Rheostat.
The good lord gave her a On/Off switch!!!
:spinsmile 

I'm spoiled!! 


HappyNew year all!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean

Plow 008 is gonna unch: you for that, trust me!!

:cowboy:


----------



## Eddinberry

Dean,
Currently the pond is 18' deep, and the photo was taken less than 24 hours after the last bite was made.

The natural water table is less than 3' below the surface of the soil.

Have a 180' 5" well, that is capable of 330 GPM at a constant 45 PSI pressure that will be used for make up in dry years.

Currently, I am using the well for direct trickle Irrigation, but once I make the shift to overhead, the pond volume is twice what I need at half volume.

I trust the local Ducks will be happy once the banks collapse and contour naturally.

 

Yeah..... it's wet here!!!!!   


Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Dean,

Yeah.....

I thought about that.....

That's why I posted the blurry photo.

She did work for the Ford Agency in the late 80's and early 90's.

The work of a doofus is easier to fogive than a good shot.... I hope!!!

Notice my old Poncho liner is still racking up the miles 
The girl coulda had a money boy, and the best of everything.

Like I said.....

I married above my class, and am spoiled!!!!

Her house when she's done, is gonna be too cool!!


You and the gang here, better stop in and have a cold one if in the area!!!

I cook, the wife just looks good and designs stuff , when she ain't working on Nuclear reactors.

Mind the clutter....
We are moving. It happens...... WHAT?...

Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean

"the wife just looks good"

No argument from me JH!!

Your a lucky man and I can relate to that!!:lucky: 

:cowboy:


----------



## Eddinberry

Dean,


"Your a lucky man and I can relate to that!!"

Ain't we all!!!!!


:spinsmile 

Happy new year!!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Eddinberry _
> *Dean,
> Currently the pond is 18' deep, and the photo was taken less than 24 hours after the last bite was made.
> 
> The natural water table is less than 3' below the surface of the soil. *


I can't imagine the pond was dug with a bull dozer, the water would fill in and flood the dozer over pretty fast. How was the pond dug? I am thinking a pretty good size track hoe? 

Anyhow, real nice lookin' place! I love the 3 car garage. When and with what do you plan on stocking the pond? I stocked my pond out on the back 40 with large mouth bass, crappie, hybrid bream, and catfish along with some minnows for a good food source. I fed them about 300 lbs. of fish food pellets this Summer and the catfish and bass really show it.


----------



## Eddinberry

Chief,

Pond was dug with a Linkbelt Excavator. 

Am planning on the local birds to stock the pond with Bluegill, and have been thnking about some Catfish and flat head minnows. Might toss in a Bass or two from the live well rather than eating them, as well. Gotta have a couple of predators around.

I also plan on transplanting "Matilda the Hun" from the other farm pond. Matilda is a big old cranky Snapping turtle that has been somewhat tamed. she comes to the dock when you stomp your feet, along with the bluegill who are waiting for stale bread scraps.

I got a wild hair one day and cut the food chain short by hooking a couple of 'gills, stunning them, and dropping them directly to Matilda. She caught on earlier than I did, so I reckon she tamed me. 

Now she comes out as soon as she hears foot traffic.

Catching her, and getting her transported is gonna be interesting to say the least, but it's gonna happen wether she likes it or not.turtle 

I might have to keep the population kinda low, as critters getting stuck in the irrigation intake, can be quite the inspiration for cussing and bad manners.

Gotta let the pond settle for about a year before I do anything.

I think I got a shot of the Linkbelt somewhere, I'll get it on here when I find it.

Ever have any issues with bacteria and diseases with your fish??

Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak

Things got a little nasty with an out of control algae blum early this summer when it got really hot but seemed to stabilize and recover once I started pumping well water up to the pond. We had a bad drought this year and all of our ponds had this problem. No specific disease per say but it would have come sooner or later if I did not keep the water level up and clean. I think the fish food pellets really helped out too by keeping all of the fish well fed.


----------



## Eddinberry

Chief,

The pic looked better when it was displayed on the Camera, but this here is the Linkbelt with the oversized bucket that munched the pond.

It belongs to a buddy that has been helping with the whole project as a GC.

Some folks are just Golden, Dave Lee is one of them.

More than once, he has played "Country Dumb" and a Grain Bin Rat has been Ferreted out and avoided in the process of the house operation.

He can also untie your shoes with that Link-belt, if ya ain't ticklish 


Never seen a Guy Crab an excavator like he does.
Sometimes I get nervous just watching.

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Another update,

The Sweet loving wife, worked me like a rented Mule over the last 72 hours.

Granted she finished flooring the upstairs with Laminate, and started putting down the Travertine(Good thing I bought her a tile Saw for Christmas ) in the master bath, and managed to sneak in one Heck of shoulder roast, and Black eyed Peas and salt pork for wet and cold weather chow.

(Once again, I admit I Married WAAAY above my class!!!)

Anyway, Mike the Builder Savant, and I got the Pillars and footings poured, Got the deck built, and installed the 2 doors that will bracket the fireplace inside the 3 season room.

Sam seems to like it.

Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Got a couple days off, and went back at it at the new Hooch.

Deck railing is up, drive was cut in, Geotextile was laid, and crushed concrete was delivered and rough contoured.

It's getting there. Not close, but getting there.:winky: 

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

If y'all ain't framilliar with "Geo-textile" this is the stuff.

As a base for a road, in areas that are "Punky" due to high water or sandy, the stuff is the BOMB!!!

Ya can lay it out, and put Gravel or crushed concrete on it, and it keeps the surface "Floating" instead of it getting pushed into the ground.

Even in black river bottom muck, a road layed on top of Geo-textile will stay at the level it was layed at, so ya don't have to keep re-doing the surface every 2-3 years.

It's not real expensive, but is many times cheaper than 10 years worth of re-doing a drive or road every 2 years.

Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Back contouring the Drive....


Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak

What breed of pooch is that on the deck Pat? A handsome looking burglar alarm! :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak

Do you how much that geotextile cost a roll or ft. or whatever unit of issue it comes in? Never seen that done before. I have some roads to get in shape in the future and that might be something to consider.


----------



## Eddinberry

Chief,

Sam is a Belgian Tervuran.
One of several breeds under the umbrella of "Belgian Shepherd".

He's as rotten as the day is long, but then the breed is known for thier "Sense of Humor"

As a burglar alarm he does well, but he does better at Tai Kwon doggie foo. 

The breed is known for Herding drive and herd protection, and Sam ain't an exception.

His face is so black that he dosn't photograph real well.

Here's another taken at the command of "Smile".

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Chief,

Don't hold me to the penny, but if I remember correctly(It happens now and again....sometimes) I paid 140 bucks per 12'X300' roll and got free delivery on account of ordering 3 rolls for the NRCS HUA program.

If ya got some roads ta do, and there is evidence of errosion, I can't say enough about the NRCS program. 50% cost share, and that share includes billing yourself for machine and man hours.

If you do the idot stick and tractor work yourself, it's not unusual to come out at only 30% out of pocket.

The Geo-textile is a real godsend for roads on muddy mucky soil and sand.

The sand and Mud used to just swallow gravel, and ya had to constantly redo access roads or get stuck.


I'll dig around and see if I can find the outfit I ordered it from.

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak

My wife's dog fritz does that when I tell him "show me teeffee tooffees" :lmao: He is hilarious when he is really getting into it. He smiles like that when he is happy to see us too. Fritz is a mut my wife saved from death row at the animal shelter on Ft. Campbell while I was gone deployed to Honduras on paid vacation for uncle Sammy.


----------



## Archdean

"Got a couple days off"

It's only eleven days into the the year and look at you!

You have already been off more than you have been on, you sure you don't work for the teachers union or maybe the post office??:dazed: 

Your place looks great!! (BTW that case of blue berries you sent sure look good) Thanks!!  


PS just poking at a jarhead doncha no??

:cowboy:


----------



## Eddinberry

Dean,

I work 3 on,two off,Two on, two off, two on,three off, 12 hours ata shot, plus fill in days to cover short staffing.

Ain't worked less than 48 a week since 9-11-01.

You'll get yer berries!!NANA 

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean

mg: a marine with an attitude!! what will they think of next? :furious:

army 

:cowboy:


----------



## Eddinberry

Got some work done around the place.

The Fireplace guru's were turned loose, Got some contouring done on the front and back, siding is done on the garage.

Interior is coming along.

All said, right now I am about fed up with things.

Just about half done, and it's becoming a pain in the Butt!!!!

Not to mention the wallet.


----------



## Eddinberry

Front work.


----------



## Eddinberry

Through the front door.


----------



## Eddinberry

Garage/house detail.
Thanks to Mike Waterman and crew.

Surgeons should be as anal!!!

And have the same bedside manner!!!


Eddinberry


----------



## John-in-Ga

> _Originally posted by Eddinberry _
> *……………………..
> All said, right now I am about fed up with things.
> 
> Just about half done, and it's becoming a pain in the Butt!!!!
> 
> Not to mention the wallet. *


Cheer up Eddinberry from the looks of the pictures you’re almost finished. I don’t know of many folks who build a house who say they would ever do it again, including myself. 

You will find that the closer you get to “move in time” the more hectic things become. Although the finish carpenters seem to be working at a snail’s pace. They will finish. You will move in. You will find 100’s things you’ll wish you had done different. You will, however, break out of the muddle and have sunny days again. Then you will settle in and enjoy your new home.

Just one parting shot I can’t resist. Why do you northern folks insist in having all that white stuff spread all over your house tops and yards even during new house construction? Makes fer some pretty pictures, but wouldn’t the house building go faster without it?


----------



## Eddinberry

John,

Ummmm.. The wife and I ARE the finish carpenters, Flooring installers, painters    !!!!

As for that white stuff....
Ya might be right, but it's always just been done that way.

makes things interesting when you're up on the roof cutting holes for plumbing ventilation pipes.mg: 

Thanks for the encouragement!!!!!
It's appreciated. 

Eddinberry


----------



## John-in-Ga

> _Originally posted by Eddinberry _
> *.........
> Ummmm.. The wife and I ARE the finish carpenters, Flooring installers, painters…….
> Eddinberry *


Ummm…..Ah…..Ummmm…………

Gloria has read your last post and says that although she isn’t much of a fortune teller, she is seeing a big bottleneck/domestic disturbance in your future.

She says she has had previous experience........

I leave it to you to guess who painted our house.


----------



## Archdean

Your a cheery bunch!! Count your blessings!! 

:cowboy:


----------



## Thomas

From what I see you both have done a super job!!!...even if it takes couple of years to complete the house,the reward shall be great when father time starts knocking at the door.


----------



## Eddinberry

Thomas,

Thanks!!!
I know you are right, as is John.

Just gotta keep focusing on that aspect.

Spent the afternoon leveling out the sub flooring for the Slate tile, and pretty much wasted the blades on the power planer from hitting nails here and there at transitions. 



Got old John Mock the master plumber (The Guy is 78 years old, crankier than an old Billy Goat, and pretty much dosn't like people anymore) turned loose on the plumbing today with the new PEX stuff.
He's having a ball with Sam, and the new found PEX system.
I think I even heard a giggle out of the old guy after he quit cussing a heat duct. 

Donnatello' was born for a reason, I suspect old John shares a Genome commonality. 

I never would have thought to run lines like he is doing.
But then I ain't got 50 years of doing such things under the belt. 


It's been "Fun" so far, simply on account of the good folks I have stumbled into, and have pointed me in the right direction.


My own patience may run out soon, but the good will surrounding me and the 'ol Lady seems to have no end.

I am humbled to be honest!!!

Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Got a bunch of details fussed over lately, and the devil lies in ambush in the Details.....


Plumbing is underway, Carl the "Volt wizzard", has been busy running wire, and asking too many questions I ain't thought of asking myself, and in general nudging me here and there.

The Gal I contracted as a stone Mason/Artist, finished up this afternooon, and have Mercy on my soul, she did what I asked, and expanded on my thoughts.

I told her that I was gonna have to look at her work for the rest of my life, and that I wanted a hearth and chimney to look like it should, here in the trees of nowhere, and respecting of the place that God Gave us.

I also added that the thing has to have natural lines, and WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got worried when she showed up in a 89' S-10 2 wheel drive and I had to snatch her truck all the way up the drive, and then out the other day.

Perhaps I worry too much.
(I do, just shut up about it already!!!  )

Fired the Quadrafire fireplace up tonight, and turned the furnace blower to "On" with the thermostat set at 55 Degrees.

The whole house(2,380 sq. ft without basement) maintained at 67 degrees for 6 hours on the first load of wood.

Somewhere, in the middle of some black fly ridden corner of an Arabian Dessert, is a Haji, Cussing the name of the gal and her art. 

I hope his Camel loves him!!!!

Me, I got too many good folks and trees to count.

Quadrafire Fireplace. Plain old Michigan Oak, and an artsy Mason chick that has done me and mine Proud!!!.

Chavez can pound Sand, ain't no one freezing here. 

Stay safe!!
Eddinberry.

P.S.
Ran the remote duct to the basement.
Gonna wire the fan to a thermostat.

The stupid thing will run me outta the house to the Garage, unless I have a place to dump the extra heat.


----------



## Eddinberry

Three season room is done. Got some snow, and the single digit temps. are appreciated.
Though not by all!! 

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

The "Wild Bunch" showed up over the weekend, and lotsa slate tile got set.

If you have stock in Anhauser Busch, or St.Julian Winery, stand by for a good quarter!!!  

The family works hard, and plays Hard.

only 20lbs of Bratwurst, 30lb's of Beef, and several boxes of Chips, were Harmed during the fesitvitys. 

Ya gotta love family when they show up looking clean and hungry, and leave covered in thin set Mortar looking Fat and wore out but smiling!!!!

Stay safe!!!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak

We call that a "mud room" here in TN.   Looks like the house is coming along real nice! :thumbsup: I'm already tired of this cold and windy weather!


----------



## Eddinberry

And another.....

This is in the dining room, a place I ain't supposed ta track my muddy boots through... DOH!!!

The Mother Outlaw and sister in law and the Wife went nuts in there.

It's all thier deal, I didn't lift a finger, and the Brothers in law and I concentrated on drinking Guiness, and eating while they did it.

Guilty?
NOPE!!!!!

Guess who carried all of the slate!  


Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak

Wow! The slate tile is beautiful and matches great with the fire place hearth. Must be nice having many friends who have good building trade skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddinberry

Got the light hung in the entry.

Stupid thing cost a mint, and travelled a couple thousand miles.

The wife fell in love with it in Murano. Used ta hang in St.Marcos square back in the day. 

Was a booger to get sorted out, but it's working, and seems to look OK there.

Thanks for all of the help I got here in the matter!!



Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Chief,

Never thought the slate and the fireplace would blend as well as it has.

Good thing I just shut up and listened to the Wife.  

The Friends I have in the Trades just kinda Happened.

All are relatives or friends of relatives.

It's small town midwest, podunk, backwoods artists cut loose.

I ain't sure the Man above has taken a glance at my performance ratings in the last quarter.......

But am darn glad he appears to have overlooked them. 


Good folks!!
And darn good family!

Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Chief,

"Mud room" it is!!!!!


We call it the same here.

Sort of an "Airlock", so's that muddy/Snow covered boots can be taken off before going into the house proper.

Also makes for a good ready room for Firewood, and a picnic table. 


Folks in the city ain't gotta clue.....

It's a darn shame!


Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

A beetr shot of the profile with the Three season room.

Siding will be completed on the chase as soon as we get a melt, so as to allow for the "Cricket" on the chase/roofline, without shattering shingles in the process.

8-12 pitch is creepy in the summer, add ice and it's deadmans work this time of year....


Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------

